# Leaving my 5 month old for vacation



## Paulophilippines (Jun 27, 2014)

hi guys,

Im just new to this forum, and i want to ask if its ok for me to leave my dog for a two week vacation?

in our daily routine we always leave him for 4-6 hours a day because of our job. 

i ask somebody to feed him 2 times a day (which we normally do) and play with him when we are away. but my friend will be just be with him for a maximum of two hours. one hour at morning and one at night. 

we also left him with some few toys, plenty of water and a well lighted area.

will my 5 month old golden retriever will be ok?

any comments will be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I don't think 2 hours a day will be enough. Is there anyone else whom could care for him or could you send him to a professional doggy hotel? And to be clear, youre saying he'll stay by himself all day at your house and a friend will come in the morning to feed him and see him for an hour and then come back to feed and stay for about an hour?


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I wouldn't leave a 5 month old for 2 weeks with only 2 hours of human contact every day. Puppies are sponges, and are learning so much at this time in their adolescence. It is a time where they should have a schedule that they follow, and someone there to make sure to put them in line and guide them. 2 weeks is a long time, and training is essential during this time in a puppy's life. You also still need to let out a 5 month old puppy every 4-5 hours to go to the bathroom (including nights). I would ensure that you have someone staying at your house for the majority of the day, and the entirety of the night. We still do not leave Ripley alone without someone staying at the house the entire time we are gone, and she is almost 3. I would really consider getting a live in dog sitter for the duration of your vacation.


----------



## Paulophilippines (Jun 27, 2014)

ArchersMom said:


> I don't think 2 hours a day will be enough. Is there anyone else whom could care for him or could you send him to a professional doggy hotel? And to be clear, youre saying he'll stay by himself all day at your house and a friend will come in the morning to feed him and see him for an hour and then come back to feed and stay for about an hour?


sad to say theres no dog hotel in our area. 

but we always leave him by himself 4-6 hours almost everyday in our daily routine, 

but now i am on a two week vacation. and yes my friend will go there to check on him and feed him on the morning and in the afternoon.


----------



## Paulophilippines (Jun 27, 2014)

Ripley16 said:


> I wouldn't leave a 5 month old for 2 weeks with only 2 hours of human contact every day. Puppies are sponges, and are learning so much at this time in their adolescence. It is a time where they should have a schedule that they follow, and someone there to make sure to put them in line and guide them. 2 weeks is a long time, and training is essential during this time in a puppy's life. You also still need to let out a 5 month old puppy every 4-5 hours to go to the bathroom (including nights). I would ensure that you have someone staying at your house for the majority of the day, and the entirety of the night. We still do not leave Ripley alone without someone staying at the house the entire time we are gone, and she is almost 3. I would really consider getting a live in dog sitter for the duration of your vacation.


my puppy is an outside dog. he lives in our backyard and he is not on a leash or in a cage. he is almost a free goldie. 

yes sad to say we need to take this two weeks vacation due to family matters.

and sad to say there is none like a pet hotel in our area. my friend will be there for him and in the week ends my parents will stay in my house for two days for him.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

That is just way too much daily time alone and for two weeks?!! Not good for the pup. Are there people you can hire to at least do a mid day visit and play with him?


----------



## Paulophilippines (Jun 27, 2014)

Pammie said:


> That is just way too much daily time alone and for two weeks?!! Not good for the pup. Are there people you can hire to at least do a mid day visit and play with him?


ill try to contact somebody to go for him that can stay longer. or let my friend stay there for 4-5 hours a day for him.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you should probably try to find someone willing to go over there more often during the day. Your little guy will need much more affection and attention than can be provided in 2 hours.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

No to mention being an 'almost free goldie' in the backyard by himself.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My pup will be 5 months on July 6th. No way would I leave him alone in the house for a week with only 2 hours of human contact time. Our house would be destroyed. Boredom will cause a dog to do some crazy stuff. They have pet sitters. Someone that will live at your house while your gone. They watch your pet and anything else you might want them to do. You need to do a thorough background check and get several references beforehand. But that might be the way to go. Dog hotels can be expensive. But a better alternative then leaving him alone.


----------



## baltic (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a dog (not a Golden) that is 4 months old. She's been going to a trainer (who has 2 dogs of her own) for the past 1-2 months, 2 days a week She's now staying at the trainer's home for 5 nights in a row while I take a break (I need it).

She has contact with two friendly trained dogs in the yard, and gets taken for a forest walk for 1-2 hours every day. She also gets periodic training throughout the day using the commands that I use.

Even with this, I know that she's probably not getting the individualized attention that I can personally give her. I also worry that she gets too "doggy" by being with adult dogs for too long a period of time instead of looking to me for entertainment, training, and attention.

Instead of just leaving your dog alone, I'd try to establish a relationship with a trainer or foster family who you can put the dog with for compensation. Start with having your dog spend 9 am to 5 pm there, while you're at work. Then try an overnight stay. It works out much better and will give you peace of mind when you have to go on future vacations.


----------

